# Gas Gauge



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

One of the biggest annoyances on the Ariens snowblower is the lack of a gas gauge. 

Not only is there no gas gauge, they stick this crappy, cheap, plastic, tight-fitting gas filter in the inlet. Theres no way you can pull this little out to check how much gas is still in the tank unless you take off your gloves and squeeze two fat fingers on the (wait for it) "handle"; to pull it out. 

And then the tiny, red thingy breaks loose and pops out, leaving the filter tightly resting in place, taunting you. "You'll never get me out, buthead", it coos quietly. And then proceeds to weld itself into the tank fill opening like a tick in a deer's butt.

Anyway, has anyone figured out what has gauge will work on the current Ariens snowblowers? I would imagine all of the tanks are the same size.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That's that little strainer screen to keep dirt out of the tank when you remove the cap to fill it. They don't want you to remove it. They are a pain in the anus to get out. Usually they break when they are being removed.
It costs too much money for Ariens to put a fuel gauge on the tank. Your better more expensive machines usually have the gauge built in to the tank.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Just top it off before you snow blow ........ I have never needed a fuel gauge on any of my small machines.


----------



## Badger9402 (Mar 3, 2019)

I have removed the strainer altogether and top it off before and after each use. I just don't like this cap design period.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

No strainer on my Pro, but still no gauge. With the big tank, it would be nice to not have to pull the cap to check fuel level before startup as it doesn't need filling with every use.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

About what I expected. 

Topping off doesn't work (as if I don't do this already) when you're down the street doing a neighbor's drive way. 

My question was, has anyone found a cap with gauge replacement. Certainly I'm not the only one who's ever wanted one? Would make a great aftermarket sales item. $25? I'd pay it.

I had enough of the p.o.a. screen and pitched it. It was torn on the bottom corner anyway, not the best quality.

I've currently tried three caps (with gauges) but haven't found one that can screw on. 

The quest begins.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I have never seen a gas gauge on any snowblower..ever.
If they exist at all they are exceedingly rare, probably 1% or less of all snowblowers ever made..perhaps some high-end Hondas maybe, but they are definitely the exception, not the rule.


So im a bit confused about the point of this whole thread.
yes, its true Ariens snowblowers dont have gas gauges..
but neither does anyone else..


Scot


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Scot, you may want to look at Honda snowblowers. The 8/9s with electric start have a gauge, and I think all of the 12/13s have one.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

All your Honda's have them built in to the gas tank. They always have.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just looked at eBay and for about $15 you can get a gauge integrated into the gas cap.


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

I remember a lot of Simplicity had them along with a lot of other manufacturers.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

They're definitely rare on newer blowers, but at the same time, there's no good reason not to have one.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

If you've ever been down the street doing a neighbor's driveway and run out of gas, having to drag a dead blower back home, you'd quickly change your mind about having the ability to be forewarned when tbe gas was going low. 

Gotta tell you, when I'm out blowing, I'm doing zen, not worrying about how much gas I've got.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

***.....fill up....blow....run out of gas...fill up again.....repeat...next you'll want gas gauges on chain saws and leaf blowers and weed wackers..push mowers....DUH!


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

RIT333 said:


> Just looked at eBay and for about $15 you can get a gauge integrated into the gas cap.


That's GREAT! 
Please post the URL reference so I can put a bid on one.
Ho man, I'm so excited I think I'll go take a Viagra.

(Ahhhhhhhhhhh, your absolutely, positively certain they will fit the Ariens snowblower, right?)


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

enigma-2 said:


> If you've ever been down the street doing a neighbor's driveway and run out of gas, having to drag a dead blower back home, ....


Maybe I'm missing something here, but wouldn't it be easier to leave the blower where it is, go get the gas can, and bring the much lighter-weight gas can back?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

LOL ... considering the size of a snowblower gas tank, and running/working it full throttle for awhile .... uuhhhh, my common sense would tell me I'm going to run out of gas ... I don't need to stop the machine and look at any type of gauge. 



Besides, if I'm going around doing neighbors drive ways, I would be bringing a gas can with me.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

WVguy said:


> Maybe I'm missing something here, but wouldn't it be easier to leave the blower where it is, go get the gas can, and bring the much lighter-weight gas can back?


Iv'e done that. carrying 5 gallons of gas down the street is a pain as well. 

Would be better to just be able to read a gas gauge and when getting low, power the blower back to the house for a refill. (Wish it had a bigger gas tank.)


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

oneacer said:


> LOL ... considering the size of a snowblower gas tank, and running/working it full throttle for awhile .... uuhhhh, my common sense would tell me I'm going to run out of gas ... I don't need to stop the machine and look at any type of gauge.
> 
> Besides, if I'm going around doing neighbors drive ways, I would be bringing a gas can with me.


Well, thanks for your incite. But I can tell from your attitude that you've never done your neighbors driveways. 

I tend to lose track when I'm out blowing snow. There have been times when I've thought to check the gas level, but I prefer to keep going until finished. With a gas gauge you wouldn't have to stop to check, just glance down and read the gauge.

BTW, I think I have figured out how to put a gas gauge on the Ariens.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

enigma-2 said:


> .....
> BTW, I think I have figured out how to put a gas gauge on the Ariens.


Don't be shy to describe how to do that, especially if you have a variable depth feature so it would work on a B&S 6 liter tank.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Town said:


> enigma-2 said:
> 
> 
> > .....
> ...


Haven't received all parts yet (on order). Will post pix if it works. (Think it will, but need to work out the details.) Yes, will work for other depth gas tanks. I'll get back in s week or so.


----------



## gibbs296 (Jun 22, 2014)

Maybe make more sense to have a fuel petcock with a reserve setting as a motorcycle has. When she starts to run out switch her to reserve, run her back to the garage for fuel, and then back at it.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

My YT660 has a fuel gauge. When it was delivered, I saw it and thought I wouldn’t ever use it. There isn’t one on the lawnmower, why would I need one on a blower. But in actual use, the gauge has proven very useful. The tank lasts 2-4 uses, so it’s very useful to quickly be able to see if there is enough fuel left for the job. It’s convenient not to have to fill every time, especially as these things are used when it is cold outside. 

But of course fuel gauges are one way to cut costs to give the customer a cheaper snowblower. And for many, it might not be worth paying a premium for “features “ like fuel gauges. Pays yer money, takes yer choice.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

or build a mount like a water bottle holder to hold 1/2 quart of gas which should get you home to top up or you could even just build a mount large enough to just haul a 1 gallon jerry can with you. 

could even T in some clear fuel line and run it up beside the fuel tank. this will let you know the exact amount left in the tank but only works for carbed engines.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

I just had another brilliant flash of inspiration. When I learned to fly in a Piper J-3 Cub the fuel tank was mounted behind the engine and in front of the pilot. The gas cap was on top of the rear part of the engine cowling just in front of the windshield, and the fuel gauge was a wire with a 90° bend in it sticking through the gas cap. On the other end the wire was stuck in a cork float in the gas tank. When the bend in the wire hit the gas cap you had about 30 minutes of fuel remaining.

Would a similar arrangement work for the Ariens? It is about as simple and cheap as you can get.

Here's a picture:


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

WVguy - since the rod is not water tight, you would get water inside the fuel tank.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

WVguy said:


> I just had another brilliant flash of inspiration. When I learned to fly in a Piper J-3 Cub the fuel tank was mounted behind the engine and in front of the pilot. The gas cap was on top of the rear part of the engine cowling just in front of the windshield, and the fuel gauge was a wire with a 90° bend in it sticking through the gas cap. On the other end the wire was stuck in a cork float in the gas tank. When the bend in the wire hit the gas cap you had about 30 minutes of fuel remaining.
> 
> Would a similar arrangement work for the Ariens? It is about as simple and cheap as you can get.
> 
> Here's a picture:


Sounds like a great solution where the gas cap is out of the way such as on that aircraft. My gas tank is 6" deep to the cap mounting surface and in the middle of the engine and does not interfere with normal operations or maintenance even with 6" or so of wire rod sticking out from the cap. 

The cap for the aircraft has a long tube that I presume includes a seal for the wire rod that @RIT333 is concerned about letting in water, but it must also serve as a guide for the rod. Setting that up with the stock cap would be interesting. But it sounds like an interesting project for the cost of a new gas cap and aluminium rod/tube and some other materials and time. Not sure how to seal the moving mechanism though?

Thanks for posting.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

OK. Here's where I'm at now (not completely finished yet.)

Its sized correctly to fit (fits perfectly), perfectly screws in and is completely accurate over the range from full to empty.

To seal I was going to use Golilla Glue, but have re-thought this and will get some JB Weld, Plastic Weld. (Designed for plastic and completely gas resistant.)

When I'm done, I'll post a list of materials I've used and pictures of each construction step. So far, I've got about 10 minutes in it (wish I had the JB Weld to finish.)


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Supper's still cooking and I have at least another hour, so I ran over to Menards and bought some JB Weld and finished the fuel cap. Works perfectly.

Im going to start a new post on how to make a gas guage for the Ariens snowblower. I took a lot of pictures so should be easy to follow.

Next project: that `~|°○☆ headlight.


----------

